# iphone X et Stainless Steel... Pourquoi!



## robertodino (13 Septembre 2017)

Aucun doute, l'iPhone X est une jolie petite bestiole qu'on aimerait bien avoir dans nos poches... Si ce n'est à un détail près.

Apple, pourquoi utiliser du Stainless Steel finition brillante? Nous avons tous connu les dos d'iPods rayés, et pour certains, nous savons à quoi ressemble une Apple Watch Steel après quelques mois d'utilisation. Des rayures et des micro-rayures avec une finition brillante qui s'envole tout droit direction le nuage de Steve Jobs. 

Cet iPhone aurait pu être parfait avec son verre et un métal similaire à ceux des iPhone 4/4s (SS brossé). Ok, certains diront que s'est un objet et que ça s'utilise, je veux bien, mais à ce prix on aimerait tout de même le garder un petit moment, si possible comme neuf pour les plus méticuleux d'entre nous. 

Le genre de détail qui ne me feront pas vendre mon 7plus car un X rayé, meme légèrement, ça fait moche pour la revente.


----------



## Remords Sincères (13 Septembre 2017)

A 1300 euros le téléphone, tout le monde va mettre une coque + verre trempé (si ça dérange pas cette merde de Face ID..). Ne serait-ce que pour cacher le modèle.
Deja que 99% des gens ont une coque pour les modèles antérieurs moins luxueux.
Je sais que perso, je sortirais pas un téléphone à 1300 euros dans le métro ou dans la rue en étant serein. Surtout au vu de sa finition clinquante qui doit être visible à 500 mètres tellement il brille comme un miroir de bordel.


----------



## ibabar (13 Septembre 2017)

robertodino a dit:


> Aucun doute, l'iPhone X est une jolie petite bestiole qu'on aimerait bien avoir dans nos poches...


Je suis plus sceptique. J'attends de le voir en vrai... pour l'instant je le trouve très bling-bling.
Sans doute la nouvelle clientèle est davantage dirigée vers la Chine, le Golfe et les quelques américains qui pensent encore que ce qui brille est or...

C'est dommage car le noir mat de l'iPhone 7 et l'extension du gris sidéral aux gammes MacBook avaient plutôt introduit des nuances assez élégantes et discrètes. La céramique (blanche mais aussi noire, à l'instar de la nouvelle Apple Watch) aurait aussi pu être un beau matériau haut de gamme, peu sensible aux rayures, léger, très résistant et permettant des formes "unibody".

Jolie bestiole mais mon dernier wow-effect était quand Samsung a sorti son écran incurvé.
_ L'écran de l'iPhone X est peut-être bord à bord mais du coup je ne vois que ce contour noir, certes fin, mais qui me saute aux yeux plus que les bandes hautes et basses des générations précédentes.
_ L'encoche en haut fait ressortir les 2 "cornes" de part et d'autres. C'est hideux. D'autant qu'une belle solution logicielle aurait permis de conserver les infos sur fond noir:





_ L'appareil photo est de plus en plus proéminent. Faudrait qu'il suive en terme de qualité, pas encore gagné... j'attends les tests en basse lumière. Et sur le modèle blanc, on ne voit que cette grosse verrue au dos!
_ J'en peux plus de mon Plus, vraiment trop grand. J'attendais cette itération (grand écran dans petit form factor) mais il semble que mon problème majeur (à savoir contorsionner mes doigts et jouer à l'équilibriste avec l'iPhone dans une main) soit toujours présent sur l'iPhone X (le problème est la surface d'écran par rapport à la longueur des doigts).
_ A voir à l'usage mais j'utilisais assez souvent la partie basse des iPhone (autour du bouton Home) pour bloquer l'iPhone, pour poser un doigt (en mode lecture par exemple). Or finalement cela va appuyer sur l'écran: le seul moyen de tenir son iPhone sera donc "au creux de la main"
_ A confirmer en vrai, mais il me semble "mastoc", imposant, par rapport à un 7/8 (même si c'est un gain par rapport aux Plus).
_ Personne ne parle du poids mais tous les iPhone se sont alourdis avec le verre! 7 Plus = 188g (7 = 138g) - 8 Plus = 202g (8 = 148g) - X = 174g  



robertodino a dit:


> ça fait moche pour la revente


La revente est ton premier critère d'achat?
Je n'aime pas plus les rayures mais mon propre usage reste le plus important. Je ne vais pas enrubanner mon iPhone et l'épaissir sous prétexte de gratter 50 ou 100€ 1 ou 2 ans après l'achat.



Remords Sincères a dit:


> A 1300 euros le téléphone, tout le monde va mettre une coque + verre trempé


C'est bien connu: tous les acheteurs de Tesla foncent chez Norauto pour acheter des housses de sièges 



Remords Sincères a dit:


> Deja que 99% des gens ont une coque pour les modèles antérieurs moins luxueux


Une source pour cette statistique ô combien scientifique...!?


----------



## r e m y (13 Septembre 2017)

L'iPhone va redevenir un marqueur de statut social... c'est pas trop tôt! [emoji23]

Heureusement qu'il y a cet inox brillant (comme le point rouge de la couronne sur l'AppleWtch série 3) pour éviter de confondre avec le modele des classes populaires !


----------



## ibabar (13 Septembre 2017)

@r e m y 
Entièrement d'accord (malheureusement). Je suis Apple user depuis très longtemps comme toi. Le statut social est (était) une conséquence liée à la qualité des produits (ou de leur design), pas un facteur d'achat.
On dirait qu'ils ont réuni ce qu'il y a de pire pour exhiber la richesse (le point rouge, c'est vraiment le pompon!!). Il est temps que Ive lâche l'architecture pour revenir aux objets... ou alors qu'il se fasse naturaliser Russe 
Le rose gold était déjà une belle entaille à la sobriété. Admettons que ce soit pour investir le marché chinois et que quelques cagoles en profitent au passage. Mais là...


----------



## robertodino (13 Septembre 2017)

A mon avis c'est le genre de détail réfléchi par Apple afin de changer chaque an de telephone (au States les utilisateurs peuvent "profiter" du service de rachat par les Apple Store). 

On est plus prompt à renouveler un iphone rayé qu'un iphone très résistant qui perdure dans le temps.


----------



## ibabar (13 Septembre 2017)

Pour en revenir au design...
En mars 2015 (il y a déjà 2 ans 1/2), Samsung sortait le S6 Edge




Très récemment, Stark a encore peaufiné le design du Xiaomi Mi Mix 2, avec un form-factor à mi-chemin entre iPhone X et iPhone Plus (mais avec un écran 5.99") et un corps épuré... en céramique 





Je veux bien que le design soit subjectif mais on peut s'accorder sur le fait que cet acier brillant est fragile et bling-bling... quant à leur dos en verre, on verra à l'usage mais vu le nombre que je croise de faces avant avec vitre explosée... Et encore et toujours ces "barrettes" sur la tranche (pour les antennes) qui cassent le design (même si ça s'est amélioré entre iPhone 6s et 7 et à nouveau entre 7 et X, mais toujours présentes... comment font les concurrents!?).
Quant à cette languette en face avant... j'ai peur que ces "cornes" disgracieuses s'installent dans le design, tout comme la verrue de l'appareil photo au dos qui a poussé sur l'iPhone 6 et n'a cessé de grossir... pas de cryothérapie dans les bureaux du design de Cupertino


----------



## robertodino (13 Septembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Je veux bien que le design soit subjectif mais on peut s'accorder sur le fait que cet acier brillant est fragile et bling-bling... quant à leur dos en verre, on verra à l'usage mais vu le nombre que je croise de faces avant avec vitre explosée... Et encore et toujours ces "barrettes" sur la tranche (pour les antennes) qui cassent le design (même si ça s'est amélioré entre iPhone 6s et 7 et à nouveau entre 7 et X, mais toujours présentes... comment font les concurrents!?)



Tout ceci est en relation avec leur programme de reprise d'iPhones aux States selon moi. J'ai du mal à digérer certains choix esthétiques concernant les finitions...

Mes 6, 6S et 7 n'ont jamais eu une seule rayure. Et pourtant je les utilise sans protection. Je les transporte simplement dans une Pouch de chez FitBag. A la revente ils sont toujours revendus comme pratiquement neuf. Je suis peut-être trop méticuleux sur ce point, mais quand on peut éviter la détérioration des produits, on le fait. Or ce n'est visiblement pas le cas pour le X. J'attend déjà avec impatience les commentaires des utilisateurs qui vont s'en plaindre car ils n'avaient pas pris en compte ce point là. (Or on est au courant depuis les iPod et les Watch). 

C'est voulu par Apple, ils vont sûrement nous sortir une mention similaire que le noir de jais: "Attention, certaines parties du téléphone sont susceptibles de se rayer..."


----------



## ibabar (13 Septembre 2017)

@robertodino 
Entièrement d'accord avec toi.

Je suis toujours effaré de voir l'état de certains iPhone (entre autres): je me demande ce qu'en font les utilisateurs pour les avoir dans un état si déplorable. J'utilise mon matériel, avec soin mais sans retenue, je trouve que les étuis sont une faute de goût majeure (je me contente d'une pochette cuir pour mes déplacements dans le sac).

L'iPhone X ne m'inspire pas la solidité ni la résistance. A voir en vrai toutefois.
Quant aux Watch et aux iPhone noir de jais, je pondèrerais: j'ai une Watch acier et je ne trouve pas qu'elle se raye particulièrement, rien qui ne me choque à l'oeil nu (et très loin de ce qu'on a connu avec les dos des iPod); pour le noir de jais, il semblerait que ça ne soit pas aussi catastrophique qu'annoncé, je n'ai pas vu de retours utilisateurs plusieurs mois après (avec justement un état similaire à ce que pouvait être les dos des iPod).


----------



## flotow (14 Septembre 2017)

robertodino a dit:


> Mes 6, 6S et 7 n'ont jamais eu une seule rayure. Et pourtant je les utilise sans protection. Je les transporte simplement dans une Pouch de chez FitBag. A la revente ils sont toujours revendus comme pratiquement neuf. Je suis peut-être trop méticuleux sur ce point, mais quand on peut éviter la détérioration des produits, on le fait.





ibabar a dit:


> @robertodinoJe suis toujours effaré de voir l'état de certains iPhone (entre autres): je me demande ce qu'en font les utilisateurs pour les avoir dans un état si déplorable. J'utilise mon matériel, avec soin mais sans retenue, je trouve que les étuis sont une faute de goût majeure (je me contente d'une pochette cuir pour mes déplacements dans le sac).



Peut etre que certains les utilisent sans rien justement...
J'ai eu deux iPhones de deux modeles differents, ils n'ont jamais eu de coques ni en utilisation, ni dans ma poche. Ils ont survecus : ecrans ok, APN ok (le premier fonctionne toujours, le second est mort apres un deuxieme changement de batterie)
le reste, c'est de la deco !


----------



## Anthony (14 Septembre 2017)

Cela dit si c'est comme l'Apple Watch, 1) va falloir y aller pour faire de grosses rayures, 2) un coup de polish tous les 6 mois et le téléphone sera comme neuf (rappel : https://www.watchgeneration.fr/apple-watch/2016/02/donnez-un-coup-de-polish-votre-apple-watch-6052). Alors que l'aluminium de l'iPhone 7 noir de jais, une fois rayé, c'est rayé pour de bon.


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> . Alors que l'aluminium de l'iPhone 7 noir de jais, une fois rayé, c'est rayé pour de bon.


----------



## Anthony (14 Septembre 2017)

C'est une solution


----------



## robertodino (14 Septembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> C'est une solution



Ils auraient dû utiliser du Stainless-Brossé. Mais c'est pas assez Bling-Bling [emoji23]


----------



## Michael003 (14 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


>



Si ça fonctionne...


----------



## ibabar (14 Septembre 2017)

@Michael003 
 T'as utilisé le côté vert de l'éponge!? 
Blague à part, les rayures se voient autant sans lumière spécifique? tu l'as depuis combien de temps?


----------



## Michael003 (14 Septembre 2017)

Je t'avoue qu'à la simple lumière du jour tu les vois facilement. Je l'ai depuis un an maintenant. En fait j'ai jamais vraiment voulu le protéger d'une coque, pour moi ça tue le design mais les rayures auraient pas été comme ça juste avec une utilisation normale. Un jour y'a un ami qui m'a proposé de faire un footing, j'ai accepté mais j'avais pas de poches dans mon jogging et on souhaitait prendre une bouteille d'eau mais pas la porter, du coup mon ami a pris un sac à dos avec lequel il courrait, n'ayant pas de poches, mon iPhone a fini dans la pochette avant du sac, avec les clés, les écouteurs, et les saletés présentes dans le sac  J'avoue que sur le coup j'ai pas réfléchi, c'est en ouvrant le sac que j'ai pensé "Merde, mon téléphone..."


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2017)

Et on peut voir la tête de ton "ami" après ce footing? [emoji23]


----------



## Michael003 (14 Septembre 2017)

r e m y a dit:


> Et on peut voir la tête de ton "ami" après ce footing? [emoji23]


Sache qu'il a bien rigolé ce batard


----------



## Anthony (15 Septembre 2017)

Alors renseignement pris, c'est encore mieux que ce que je pensais. La bande en acier noir est traitée en PVD, dont on me dit qu'il devrait moins facilement se rayer, sauf gros choc. Et il ne faut surtout pas la polir, du coup.


----------



## robertodino (15 Septembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Alors renseignement pris, c'est encore mieux que ce que je pensais. La bande en acier noir est traitée en PVD, dont on me dit qu'il devrait moins facilement se rayer, sauf gros choc. Et il ne faut surtout pas la polir, du coup.



Je ne savais pas qu'il était possible de faire du glossy en Physical Vapor Deposition. C'est peut-être valable pour le modèle noir mais j'en doute pour les deux autres. Après je veux bien te faire confiance Anthony, mais j'ai quelques doutes tout de même.


----------



## Anthony (15 Septembre 2017)

robertodino a dit:


> mais j'ai quelques doutes tout de même.



Je cite Apple : 

For the space gray finish, we use a process called physical vapor deposition to precisely match the color of the stainless steel band to that of the glass.​


----------



## robertodino (15 Septembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Je cite Apple :
> 
> For the space gray finish, we use a process called physical vapor deposition to precisely match the color of the stainless steel band to that of the glass.​



Oui, pour le Space Grey, mais pour les autres finitions?


----------



## Anthony (15 Septembre 2017)

robertodino a dit:


> les autres finitions?



L'autre, pas _« les autres », _parce que l'iPhone X n'est disponible qu'en noir sidéral ou argent. Je ne sais pas, mais si le modèle c'est bien l'Apple Watch, le modèle argent devrait avoir de l'acier naturel (donc un peu sensible aux rayures et que l'on peut polir), et le modèle noir a donc du PVD (qu'il ne faut surtout pas polir mais qui sera sans doute plus difficile à rayer). Ce serait logique.


----------



## robertodino (15 Septembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> L'autre, pas _« les autres », _parce que l'iPhone X n'est disponible qu'en noir sidéral ou argent. Je ne sais pas, mais si le modèle c'est bien l'Apple Watch, le modèle argent devrait avoir de l'acier naturel (donc un peu sensible aux rayures et que l'on peut polir), et le modèle noir a donc du PVD (qu'il ne faut surtout pas polir mais qui sera sans doute plus difficile à rayer). Ce serait logique.



Oui, c'est vrai Anthony, pas d'or ou de rose pour l'instant. Avec toutes ces gammes je m'en mêle les pinceaux [emoji23]. J'ai opté ce matin pour un 8+ 64gb gris. Le point le plus important pour moi c'est la revente, tous les iPhone que j'ai vendus étaient comme neuf (raison pour laquelle je n'ai pas opté pour le Jet Black avec le 7+). Je ne vais pas prendre de risque sur le coup. Et je ne veux plus d'iPhone noir, donc le choix est vite fait.

Cela mériterait un article parlant de la finition PVD pour le modèle noir. J'ai trouvé de nombreuses personnes sur le web qui se posent la même question concernant la durabilité supposée du SS sur le X.


----------



## Anthony (15 Septembre 2017)

robertodino a dit:


> J'ai opté ce matin pour un 8+ 64gb gris.



Sur le 8, dans tous les cas c'est de l'alu, donc ça règle le problème. S'il y des rayures, mieux vaut ne pas polir, sauf à aimer l'alu façon naturel.



robertodino a dit:


> Cela mériterait un article parlant de la finition PVD pour le modèle noir. J'ai trouvé de nombreuses personnes sur le web qui se posent la même question concernant la durabilité supposée du SS sur le X.



Ça tombe bien, je fais les news ce soir


----------



## bruno_belle (16 Septembre 2017)

Voici un c/c d.un message de Moumou92 suite à la News. « Iphone X : si vous n’aimez pas les rayures,  préférez le gris sidéral, j’avoue qu’a La lecture de tous les posts j"y perds mon latin, et je ne sais toujours pas pour l"iPhone X quelle la finition la plus résistante aux rayures le gris sidéral ou l’argent ?
_

Euh, le PVD n’a ABSOLUEMENT rien à voir avec le DLC… pas les mêmes matériaux, pas le même procédé, pas les mêmes propriétés… le dépôt PVD ne protège en aucune façon les rayures, il ne sera pas beaucoup plus dur que l’aluminium de base (en tout cas bien moins résistant que le DLC) et en cas de rayure on verra surtout le « gris » de l’aluminium en dessous…

À mon avis, je conseillerai plutôt la couleur grise: les rayures seront moins visibles…

MACg vous devriez vérifier avant de raconter n’importe quoi…

Si le DLC est un dépôt de carbone en hybridation SP2 et sp3 (grosso modo mélange de diamant et de graphite pour simplifier). Le PVD n’est qu’un procédé de dépôt par vaporisation (le matériau a déposé est vaporisé sous vide par un courant électrique ou un plasma, pour être ensuite déposé sur la surface cible). Ce n’est qu’un transfert de matière, contrairement au CVD (chemical vapor deposition) qui suppose une transformation chimique…

Apple ne précise pas quel type de matériaux est déposé par PVD: la dureté depend fortement de la nature de ce qui est déposé, absoluement pas du procédé PVD en lui même… on peut déposer par exemple une coche de chrome par PVD, bien loin de la dureté du DLC (qui est un procédé CVD et non PVD)

Le métal déposé n’a absoluement rien à voir avec le DLC, l’épaisseure est bien supérieur (quelques microns contre quelques nanomètres pour le DLC)… même si on peut déposer du carbure de tungstène par procédé PVD, l’adhérence de ce type de revêtement le rend relativement sensible aux chocs de part ses contraintes résiduelles à l’interface entre les deux matériaux…_


----------



## jean512 (16 Septembre 2017)

de toute façon les gens se posent plein de questions et critiquent en attendant la sortie, c'est connu.

Et puis quand le téléphone sort et bien 95% des critiques étaient infondées puisque Apple à tout prévu, mais pour ça il faut avoir le modèle entre les mains. Donc attendez de l'avoir et ensuite on en reparlera plutôt que de raconter des conneries pour faire passer le temps.


----------



## robertodino (16 Septembre 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> de toute façon les gens se posent plein de questions et critiquent en attendant la sortie, c'est connu.
> 
> Et puis quand le téléphone sort et bien 95% des critiques étaient infondées puisque Apple à tout prévu, mais pour ça il faut avoir le modèle entre les mains. Donc attendez de l'avoir et ensuite on en reparlera plutôt que de raconter des conneries pour faire passer le temps.



Je ne suis pas d'accord vu qu'Apple utilise souvent les mêmes matériaux pour différents appareils. On sait déjà plus ou moins à quoi s'attendre niveau finitions. La question que je pose a été posée par de nombreux Youtubers qui étaient à la présentation. Il est légitime de se poser la question de la durabilité pour un appareil de quelques centimètres qui dépasse les 1000€. 

Après dire que Apple a tout prévu, je suis d'accord, mais malheureusement ce n'est plus en faveur du consommateur depuis quelques années mais plutôt en faveur des actionnaires. Encore une fois, et je me répète, un grand nombre de clients seront plus prompt à changer un appareil s'usant rapidement qu'un appareil qui perdure dans le temps. L'idée d'Apple est que les gens renouvellent chaque année leur matériel (voir leur programme de reprise aux States). Avec cette idée en tête ils peuvent créer des produits plus "éphémères" qui poussent les clients au renouvèlement. 

Cette direction fût entamée avec les iPods ou il était impossible de changer la batterie (ce fût une grosse affaire aux States) sans passer par un Store ou perdre la garantie. Ce fût ensuite appliqué au Mac, aux iPhone et aux iPad. Aujourd'hui la majorité des clients a avalé la pilule. Les nouveaux produits sont créés de telle sorte que le client les renouvelle le plus souvent possible. C'est pas moi qui le dit, mais les nombreuses communautés, fans et autre passionnés de produits Apple.


----------



## ibabar (16 Septembre 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> 95% des critiques étaient infondées puisque Apple à tout prévu


Antennagate, bendgate, Plans qui envoyait des automobilistes dans le décor... Apple a tout prévu en effet...


----------



## Anthony (16 Septembre 2017)

bruno_belle a dit:


> Voici un c/c d.un message de Moumou92 suite à la News. « Iphone X : si vous n’aimez pas les rayures,  préférez le gris sidéral, j’avoue qu’a La lecture de tous les posts j"y perds mon latin, et je ne sais toujours pas pour l"iPhone X quelle la finition la plus résistante aux rayures le gris sidéral ou l’argent ?



Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé dans la news, c'est la fin d'une très longue semaine, mais je ne confonds pas PVD et DLC, contrairement à ce que ce commentaire dit (commentaire qui par ailleurs parle d'aluminium alors qu'il s'agit d'acier). De ce que l'on m'a dit du traitement de l'iPhone X noir, il devrait bien être plus résistant que le traitement naturel de l'iPhone X argent. Est-ce que mes infos sont fausses ? Peut-être. Mais c'est celles que j'ai.


----------



## robertodino (16 Septembre 2017)

Anthony a dit:


> Je me suis peut-être mal exprimé dans la news, c'est la fin d'une très longue semaine, mais je ne confonds pas PVD et DLC, contrairement à ce que ce commentaire dit (commentaire qui par ailleurs parle d'aluminium alors qu'il s'agit d'acier). De ce que l'on m'a dit du traitement de l'iPhone X noir, il devrait bien être plus résistant que le traitement naturel de l'iPhone X argent. Est-ce que mes infos sont fausses ? Peut-être. Mais c'est celles que j'ai.



C'est quand même assez gênant de savoir qu'un revêtement est moins efficace qu'un autre. Ok, la majorité de la clientèle se fout de ce genre de détails, mais ce n'est pas une excuse pour autant. Tout le monde est heureux, quand à la revente il réussit à récupérer un peu plus d'euros parce que le téléphone est en bon état. Je prends un exemple sur ma femme qui ne fait pas attention à son/ses iPhone/s (valable pour tous ces iPhones depuis le 3G) et qui le/s "massacre" tellement qu'il est à chaque fois impossible de le/les revendre...

C'est tout de même beau, quand on prend soin de son matériel (sans exagérer mais en restant raisonnable) et que l'on se retrouve après quelques années avec un appareil qui n'a pratiquement pas vieilli.


----------



## jean512 (17 Septembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> Antennagate, bendgate, Plans qui envoyait des automobilistes dans le décor... Apple a tout prévu en effet...



Je n'ai jamais eu de problème d'antenne. Jamais eu de problème d'iPhone tordu avec mon 6, plans aucun problème même si j'utilise plutôt maps.
Donc bon c'est bien essayé mais ce n'est pas parce qu'un minorité de personne on eu un problème ou ont fait mauvaise utilisation de leur iPhone qu'il faut généraliser. Surtout que le SAV d'apple est efficace.


----------



## ibabar (17 Septembre 2017)

jean512 a dit:


> un minorité de personne on eu un problème


Minorités suffisamment représentatives pour constituer des class-actions aux Etats-Unis...

J’aime Apple qui prend son temps, qui chiade les produits, qui ne se jette pas sur une techno parce qu’elle est nouvelle, pour se donner un semblant d’innovation (on a vu le fiasco de la reconnaissance d’iris chez Samsung).
Je n’aime pas Apple qui suit la pression du grand-public et des actionnaires pour nous pondre un iPhone ou une MàJ OS (que ce soit iOS ou macOS) à date anniversaire annuelle.

Il y a eu des produits qu’on a attendu très longtemps mais qui étaient nickels (iPad Mini, AirPods, iPhone SE, Pencil..), et tant d’autres sortis dans l’empressement qui se sont révélés merdiques (Watch serie 0, Plans - tu reconnais toi-même encore maintenant utiliser plutôt Google Maps, perso je trouve honteux le support des transports en communs à ce rythme d’escargot...).
On verra dans quelle catégorie se placera cet iPhone X


----------



## robertodino (17 Septembre 2017)

ibabar a dit:


> On verra dans quelle catégorie se placera cet iPhone X



Il devrait bien se vendre dû au hype Apple et sa mise en valeur (fictive) sociale. Après il faut être réaliste, le X fait quoi de plus niveau productivité? A part animer une crotte et prendre des portraits narcissiques de soi, niveau productivité il est tout à fait pareil au 8/8+.


----------



## jackpote (17 Septembre 2017)

Vous connaissez le cape cod ? 

Cette pâte (existe aussi directement en lingette) efface les rayures de l'acier inoxydable. 

http://www.montres-de-luxe.com/Cape...e-qui-rend-les-montres-plus-belles_a4184.html

Un coup sur les tranches de l'iPhone X blanc et c'est comme neuf. 

Regardez sur YouTube les vidéo test du cape cod sur les Apple Watch. C'est bleuffant.


----------



## Gazous (19 Septembre 2017)

Je crois que vous vous cassez la tête pour rien !
Il est pour moi évident que liPhone X Gris Sidéral sera moins sensible aux rayures que l'argent.
Pourquoi ? Tout simplement parce que à mon avis il faut s'attendre à une finition identique aux Apple Watch Acier.
On voit très bien sur les photos et vidéos que l'aspect est identique !
Pour l'argent c'est du 316L poli brillant.
Pour le gris sidéral ce sera le même acier teinté en noir par le même procédé à finition brillante que l'Apple Watch Acier noire.
J'ai une Series 2 acier brillante et je suis hyper soigneux.
Malgré cela, j'ai des petites micro-rayures dues aux frittements et c'est inévitable. J'utilise donc du cape cod tous les 3 mois pour lui refaire une beauté.
Un amis peu soigneux a la même en noir et bien il est difficile d'y trouver des rayures (en dehors de chocs mais là ce sont des chutes et il n'y a pas grand chose elànfaire quel que soit le modèle)

Avec l'iPhone X ce sera encre plus délicat car les rayures sur l'argent seront vraiment beaucoup plus difficile à éviter.
Pour moi sans hésiter ce sera donc le gris sidéral car je pense pouvoir parvenir à le préserver des rayures.
De toute façon pour un téléphone je préfère le noir.

Pour quelqu'un de peu soitneux et que la vue des micros-rayures ne dérange pas, je conseille l'argent car il pourra refaire un polissage avant revente et espérer le remettre dans une excellent état surtout si le verre est bien résistant comme annoncé.

Enfin, il sera aussi intéressant de voir le résultat d'un polissage de l'acier noir sur le gris sidéral qui devrait au final donner un rendu argent !
Je suis certain que quelqu'un va se lancer et partager des photos du résultat...
À suivre.


----------



## robertodino (19 Septembre 2017)

Gazous a dit:


> Malgré cela, j'ai des petites micro-rayures dues aux frittements et c'est inévitable.



Tu es Belge? Désolé, j'ai pas pu m'en empêcher [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji173]️[emoji173]️[emoji173]️


----------



## jackpote (19 Septembre 2017)

A priori la watch noir sidéral n'a pas la meme finition que l'Iphone X de meme couleur. C'est la toute le problème,  l'iPhone X gris sidéral pourrait se rayé bien plus que l'Apple Watch de meme couleur. 

Tu confirmes que le cape cod marche bien sûr l'Apple Watch Acier inox ?


----------



## robertodino (19 Septembre 2017)

jackpote a dit:


> A priori la watch noir sidéral n'a pas la meme finition que l'Iphone X de meme couleur. C'est la toute le problème,  l'iPhone X gris sidéral pourrait se rayé bien plus que l'Apple Watch de meme couleur.
> 
> Tu confirmes que le cape cod marche bien sûr l'Apple Watch Acier inox ?



Oui, ça marche.


----------



## jackpote (19 Septembre 2017)

Ok donc on a pas de soucie à ce faire sur les micros rayures du cerclage acier inoxydable du X argent. Un coup de cape cod est il sera tout neuf.


----------



## Gazous (19 Septembre 2017)

jackpote a dit:


> A priori la watch noir sidéral n'a pas la meme finition que l'Iphone X de meme couleur. C'est la toute le problème, l'iPhone X gris sidéral pourrait se rayé bien plus que l'Apple Watch de meme couleur.



Qui dit que la finition n'est pas la même ?
D'où vient l'information ?


----------



## robertodino (19 Septembre 2017)

Gazous a dit:


> Qui dit que la finition n'est pas la même ?
> D'où vient l'information ?



Anthony s'est renseigné. Apparement les traitements sont les mêmes qui sont utilisés sur les Watch en Acier.


----------



## Anthony (19 Septembre 2017)

robertodino a dit:


> Anthony s'est renseigné. Apparement les traitements sont les mêmes qui sont utilisés sur les Watch en Acier.



Pour la finition « argent ». Pour la finition « gris sidéral », la montre a l'avantage du DLC, qui est extrêmement dur. L'iPhone X « gris sidéral » n'a pas de DLC, mais on m'a dit que son traitement utilisait des alliages métalliques plus résistants que la finition naturelle. C'est la même _idée_ que l'AW en somme : l'argent devrait être moins résistant mais plus facile à polir, le gris sidéral un peu plus résistant mais impossible à polir. Encore une fois, il faudra tester en conditions réelles, mais dans l'état de ce que l'on m'a dit, c'est ça.


----------



## ibabar (19 Septembre 2017)

Même sur le modèle argent, on l'aura DLC (dans le cul) si ça se raye aussi vite...


----------



## Willyboy57130 (7 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai le X couleur Argent depuis 1 semaine et la tranche haute est déjà couverte de micro rayures.
J'en prends extrêmement soin. Et pourtant...

Ci-joints mon iPhone Argent en photos et un Gris sidéral trouvé sur internet pour comparaison.

Donc en gros, vous avez le choix entre un iPhone X (Argent) qui se raye "tout seul" mais qui se "rattrape" à l'huile de coude;
Et un autre iPhone X (Gris Sidéral) qui se raye moins mais qui, lorsqu'il est choqué, ne voit encore plus et ne se rattrape pas...

Apple me déçoit tellement... Et c'est pas iOS11 qui va arranger les choses. A ce prix là quand mm...


----------



## Bart94 (31 Décembre 2017)

Bonjour Willyboy57130

Utilises-tu un étui ou une housse ?

Es-tu allé en Applestore pour le signaler ?

C’est inadmissible pour un produit à ce prix.

A quoi créer un très beau produit et obliger les clients à utiliser un étui ?


----------



## Aphelion (3 Janvier 2018)

Bart94 a dit:


> Bonjour Willyboy57130
> 
> Utilises-tu un étui ou une housse ?
> 
> ...



Le prix du produit n'a rien à faire là dedans, ce sont simplement les inconvénients (et avantages) des matériaux utilisés. Je veux dire, une Twingo va se rayer aussi facilement qu'une Audi R8 hein. Et sincèrement, je crois que ça aurait pas passé si Apple avait présenté un iPhone X à 1200€ tout en plastique.


----------



## Michael003 (4 Janvier 2018)

Pour le noir effectivement c'est un peu abusé, mais le silver c'est normal


----------



## Apple.Geek (8 Janvier 2018)

En ce moment j’utilise mon iPhone X argent, j’ai nettement plus peur des rayures qu’avec le noir [emoji32] Vous utilisez quoi pour polir le contour en acier ?


----------



## Michael003 (9 Janvier 2018)

Apple.Geek a dit:


> En ce moment j’utilise mon iPhone X argent, j’ai nettement plus peur des rayures qu’avec le noir [emoji32] Vous utilisez quoi pour polir le contour en acier ?


Je crois que la plupart utilisent ça
https://www.amazon.fr/Cap-Cod-Polis...=UTF8&qid=1515459468&sr=8-1&keywords=cape+cod


----------



## Apple.Geek (12 Janvier 2018)

Ça fait plus de deux mois pour les chanceux qui ont eu leur X à la sortie. Les premières rayures apparaissent chez vous ? 

Pour ma part aucunes sur le noir et pour le blanc je suis tellement maniaque (même pas de frottement avec du tissus) que je n’ai aucune rayures [emoji16]


----------



## Chris K (12 Janvier 2018)

Des micros rayures d’usage sur une toute petite partie du dos de l’engin, rien d’autre. Et en plus, comme cet iPhone ne me glisse pas spontanément des mains comme les autres modèles, je ne lui ai même pas mis de coque.


----------

